# 40 acres and a house, Thayer, MO



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

On the outskirts of Thayer, Missouri.

I bought this for a rental, but I realized I have over-extended. Would love to sell it soon. The realtor's name is in the Zillow ad. Or, you can contact me here.

http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1444-Rr-1-Thayer-MO-65791/2112462330_zpid/


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Just one picture?


----------



## DaynaJ (Dec 5, 2007)

There's several pictures, wait for them to download.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah, they're showing up now. Thank you.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The renters are moving out this week, and the cleaners will get it ready for viewing and more pictures.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

All clean and ready to sell.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Looks like an interesting place. All the best.


----------

